# Cuyahoga river channel



## devildog#1 (Jan 21, 2007)

Got a nice 26" channel cat Thursday morning out of the cuyahoga river..


----------



## monte39 (Nov 24, 2011)

devildog#1 said:


> Got a nice 26" channel cat Thursday morning out of the cuyahoga river..


Nice!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Nice. There's some real nice channel cats in there. Had one take me for a kayak ride once.
Were you up Akron way or down Cleveland way?
I've even got a few flatheadas down by the lake.


----------



## devildog#1 (Jan 21, 2007)

Cleveland right around Jennings's and Harvard


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Sweet. Haven't fished down there in while.


----------



## devildog#1 (Jan 21, 2007)

Me either been like 7 years...but I am getting back into catfishing this year..


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Got some big ones out of the pool at Stone Road too.


----------



## DRH6000 (Nov 22, 2007)

What's the river access like in that area? I live pretty close but I didn't know you could fish that part of the Cuyahoga.


----------



## devildog#1 (Jan 21, 2007)

If you turn right onto Harvard ok ff of Jennings right over the bridge there is a small metroparks parking lot on the right...I fish the down stream side of the bridge...lots of nice open sandy banks to set up on


----------



## DRH6000 (Nov 22, 2007)

devildog#1 said:


> If you turn right onto Harvard ok ff of Jennings right over the bridge there is a small metroparks parking lot on the right...I fish the down stream side of the bridge...lots of nice open sandy banks to set up on



Awesome. Thanks for the response. I'm definitely going to check that out soon.


----------

